# Bloom effect in lightroom



## phudgey (May 8, 2009)

usually if i wanted add a bloom (or glow) effect to all my bright spots, i would duplicate the layer in photoshop adjust the levels, blur the layer and then screen that layer. is there any way to do this in lightroom?


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 9, 2009)

Not as such. At best, you can soften the spot and its edges with a negative clarity and sharpness via the Local Adjustment brush.

BTW, if no one has said so yet, Welcome to the forums ....


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2009)

Slightly different from Brad, I'd just go for the overall Clarity and maybe increase the brightness or exposure, or pump up the highlights in the tone curve. However, the effect will be different with "bloom" affecting all *blocks* of similar tone. Clarity looks for such areas while Photoshop's Screen lightens the whole image and has increasing effect on lighter tones. It's also worth saying that Lightroom is more about efficiency and multiple images than replicating what you do in Photoshop.

John


----------

